# sachs-huret jubilee rear derailer



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

got one in my hand right now. seriously lightest ever, like ~140 g, this is the rare late model drilled short cage version, can handle up to a 7 spd 26t.
very good condition, all genuine original, i am about to put it up on ebay but as i know these are the ultimate hottest rd possible for lightbike builds, if any weenie wants a priveleged first shot pm me.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*no takers here, so,*

this is on ebay now at 'bout half of what the very few othere avbl are...
check it if interested in any way.



odeum said:


> got one in my hand right now. seriously lightest ever, like ~140 g, this is the rare late model drilled short cage version, can handle up to a 7 spd 26t.
> very good condition, all genuine original, i am about to put it up on ebay but as i know these are the ultimate hottest rd possible for lightbike builds, if any weenie wants a priveleged first shot pm me.


----------

